#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  ر خواست این برد تغذیه  UA40D5950RMSHD

## yhsoft

با سلام در خواست این برد تغذیه از lphoto_2020-05-17_18-53-24.jpged سامسونگ مدل UA40D5950RMSHD رو دارم

photo_۲۰۲۰-۰۵-۱۷_۱۸-۴۱-۰۹.jpg

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام در خواست این برد تغذیه از lphoto_2020-05-17_18-53-24.jpged سامسونگ مدل UA40D5950RMSHD رو دارم
> 
> photo_۲۰۲۰-۰۵-۱۷_۱۸-۴۱-۰۹.jpg


سلام. شرمنده نداشتم.

----------

*yhsoft*

----------

